# Miami to Bimini



## asanchis92 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sailors,

I plan to sail east to Bimini from Miami and although I've done it once I still have some questions.

We plan to leave this Friday night to make it to Bimini during daylight. 

Our concerns:

1. Channel entrance and depth we have a 7 feet deep keel.

2. Which marina to stay with?

3. What is needed to clear customs and immigration.

4. How to properly choose a bearing to beat the Gulf stream and not over sail south or north.

Any other tips are much appreciated.

Thanks, Alvaro!


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Go to this site for customs information:

http://www.noonsite.com/


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Common correction for Lauderdale to Bimini, which should work for Miami as well is to assume an average current of 2.5 knots northward for the expected duration of the voyage, IE: ten hour trip figure 25 miles.
Of course his is only a guesstimate, but worked well for me on numerous trips long before gps was available.


----------



## azguy (Jul 17, 2012)

I know nothing and I'm newer than new but I would think that someone leaving on FRIDAY would have all this sorted out and would know the answer to these questions....????

I mean it's not like you can see Bimini from Florida, right..?


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

Its a simple "set and drift" calculation to determine course to steer. Here:


----------



## asanchis92 (Apr 4, 2013)

azguy said:


> I know nothing and I'm newer than new but I would think that someone leaving on FRIDAY would have all this sorted out and would know the answer to these questions....????
> 
> I mean it's not like you can see Bimini from Florida, right..?


Its about 43 nautical miles away and I've sailed it before about a year ago.

As a refresher I'm asking for additional tips and recommendations.


----------



## asanchis92 (Apr 4, 2013)

That's a great informative video, thanks!

Would anyone have information pertaining more to the Gulf Stream itself though?


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

1. Channel entrance and depth we have a 7 feet deep keel.
The channel into AliceTown is relocated by blasting through the coral bed. Its deep and well marked; but watch your drift in this channel if a 'rip' is running. Use your EYEBALLS in this channel as the markers have changed probably since you were last there. 
Dont do this channel at night until you are very familiar with it. 
Be aware that there is now a high-speed fast-passenger ship that goes between Miami to the Bimini Bay resort on N. Bimini .... see the schedule on the Bimini Bay Resort website and time yourself not to be in the entrance channel when this ship is also there.

2. Which marina to stay with?
There are 3 smaller marinas 'just inside' AliceTown near the ferry terminal: Browns, Bimini Blue Water & Seacrest ... I prefer Seacrest but it really doesnt matter. Of course there is the Bimini Bay Re$ort

3. What is needed to clear customs and immigration.
US Passport and either $300 (or $150 if ~35 ft or less in boat length).
Animals need a Bahamian Import cert. $10 ??? and a Certification of Health from a US vet.
Beware of the dog pits there, so keep your dog WITH YOU at all times.

4. How to properly choose a bearing to beat the Gulf stream and not over sail south or north.
To Bimini, I typically add ~20° to the compass heading until I start to be 'released' from drift then straight to the Bimini entrance channel to AliceTown. Dont sail a straight-line waypoint course across the GStream; but, add that 20° early and then 'adjust' when past midway. This will cause you to sail a 'soft S' course to Bimini.

The chart listed 'anchorage' just to the south of S. Bimini is now scoured out; but, shallow drafted catamarans do still anchor there quite close to shore.

Best weather info to cross the stream is Chris Parker @ Caribbean Weather on Single Side Band (listen in)
SUMMER: (March-October): 
4045 USB 6:30am AST / EDT, 1030 UTC 
WINTER: (November into March): 
8137 USB 7:00am AST / 6:00am EST, 1100 UTC 
4045 USB 7:30am AST / 6:30am EST, 1130 UTC


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Do not do this on a schedule. Check the weather forecast then decide if you go.

Do not go with any North in the forecast even if you think you have a tough boat and a tough crew.

Finally time your arrival in Bimini to be between 10 am and 2 pm, you need to be able to read the water as you enter.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

asanchis92 said:


> That's a great informative video, thanks!
> 
> Would anyone have information pertaining more to the Gulf Stream itself though?


Click on Passage Weather, there click on the Sector Map for Florida-Bahamas and when that opens it will include a Tab that reports predictions for the Gulf Stream for about 5-6 days forward. The site's weather and GS predictions seem to be very accurate in the near term (4-6 days) and we rely on it all the time for our travels in Florida/Bahamas.


----------



## Fllcatsailor (May 30, 2013)

Make sure you buy have the Explorer Chart book!


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

When crossing the Gulf Stream DO NOT SET and DRIFT once you see over 1.0 knot of current. You will be in for a long ride. ALWAYS cross the Gulf Stream at 90 degrees to the current. ALWAYS in a sailboat. That heading is somewhere around 110 degrees in most of south Florida. Once you get to the north end of Bimini, work your way down the coast. At 7' draft is going to limit you pretty severely in the Bimini chain. Do not enter South Bimini island resort unless they have dredged their small channel.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Melrna said:


> When crossing the Gulf Stream DO NOT SET and DRIFT once you see over 1.0 knot of current. You will be in for a long ride. ALWAYS cross the Gulf Stream at 90 degrees to the current. ALWAYS in a sailboat. That heading is somewhere around 110 degrees in most of south Florida. Once you get to the north end of Bimini, work your way down the coast. At 7' draft is going to limit you pretty severely in the Bimini chain. Do not enter South Bimini island resort unless they have dredged their small channel.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


Your prescription makes no sense and would have one's track over the ground equivalent to sailing along the hypotenuse of a triangle and then down the vertical leg. By taking into account set and drift from the get-go, one will sail somewhat south of the rhumb line initially, and then above for awhile, down to ones destination, inscribing a lazy horizontal S figure about the rhumb line but covering the shortest distance over the ground and taking advantage of the lift from the stream in the process (unless the rules of geometry and vector analysis have changed since I last looked). Your suggestion also ignores the prevailing wind and would have one hard on the wind which would make it pretty tough to carry a heading transverse to the axis of the stream which is somewhat east of north. By moving south for a departure point, say from No Name Harbor, one can more easily sail a close to middling broad reach with prevailing waves on the quarter, also giving one a bit of a lift.

FWIW...


----------



## Harborless (Nov 10, 2010)

RichH said:


> 1. Channel entrance and depth we have a 7 feet deep keel.
> The channel into AliceTown is relocated by blasting through the coral bed. Its deep and well marked; but watch your drift in this channel if a 'rip' is running. Use your EYEBALLS in this channel as the markers have changed probably since you were last there.
> Dont do this channel at night until you are very familiar with it.
> Be aware that there is now a high-speed fast-passenger ship that goes between Miami to the Bimini Bay resort on N. Bimini .... see the schedule on the Bimini Bay Resort website and time yourself not to be in the entrance channel when this ship is also there.
> ...


This is good.
just figure out your estimated boat speed as accurate as you can and then plot your different headings relative ti bimini arrival point as boat speed changes. You do this before you leave of course with dividers, paralell rulers and a maneuvering table (print off goog
for instance, if i leave from west palm beach and want to get to west end marina then first i plot my course whicch is 95 degrees true for a distance of 55 miles. I add in the variation for the chart I am using to the current year. 
Next i say "i think from past sailing in these conditions and this angle of sailing that i can make 4.2 knots towing the dinghy."
so then you divvide 55 miles by 4.2 knots (nautical miles) and your estimated time enroute is 13.09 hours. Yet your not done.
as was said your crossing the gulf stream with a 2.5 knoy current estimated and and estimated direction of 5 degrees from your departure point. 
Now you bring out the maneuvering board.
1. From the center of the board is your departure point. So with your ruler make a line from your departure point to 95 degrees true which is your course to steer. 
2. From the departure point to 5 degrees true draw another line representing the direction of the gulf stream.
3. Make a tick on the course to steer line at 4.2 which represents your boat speed. Do the same on the line for the gulf stream at 2.5 which represents its estimated speed.
4. Take your ruler and place it so that its border is just on the two ticks you made. Now slide the ruler without moving it from its angle to the departure point and trace a third line to whatever angle the ruler states. For this example your heading will be 122 degrees true. So now add variation for the chart and date and that will give you the magnetic course to steer the boat whille your underway.
Last to figure the speed and estimated time enroute use your divders and open them up to the distance of the two ticks you made representing speed. Keep one ***** on the current speed of 2.5 knots and put the other on the heading line of 122.5 and you have your new estimated speed with current set and drift calculated in. So now hope you can sail faster than 4.2 knots because otherwise your velocity made good will only be around 2.4 knots making your wstimated time enroute more than 21 hours!!

This brings me to the last piece of reiterated advice. Make sure you take as much fuel to motor the whole way if need be.

P.s.- dont try it with any wind from the north or east with a northerly direction.

Good luck!


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

Harborless, you've been studying. You can also use these plotting sheets for set & drift calc.


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

svHyLyte said:


> Your prescription makes no sense and would have one's track over the ground equivalent to sailing along the hypotenuse of a triangle and then down the vertical leg. By taking into account set and drift from the get-go, one will sail somewhat south of the rhumb line initially, and then above for awhile, down to ones destination, inscribing a lazy horizontal S figure about the rhumb line but covering the shortest distance over the ground and taking advantage of the lift from the stream in the process (unless the rules of geometry and vector analysis have changed since I last looked). Your suggestion also ignores the prevailing wind and would have one hard on the wind which would make it pretty tough to carry a heading transverse to the axis of the stream which is somewhat east of north. By moving south for a departure point, say from No Name Harbor, one can more easily sail a close to middling broad reach with prevailing waves on the quarter, also giving one a bit of a lift.
> 
> FWIW...


Quote "Your prescription makes no sense and would have one's track over the ground equivalent to sailing along the hypotenuse of a triangle and then down the vertical leg" That is true and correct. It makes sense when you apply VMG vector charts
This is from both my experience and the Explorer Charts preface in crossing the Gulf Stream at 90 degrees. My first time I did a set and drift and it took me over 14 hours from No Name Harbor. Subsequent crossing I average around 9-10 hours. I agree sail south of the rhumb line until you get into the Gulf Stream usually around 5-8 miles of shore in the Miami and Bimini area. You cannot beat a 3-4 knot current and get any VMG (velocity made good) by set and drift going around 5-6 knots boat speed. Furthermore, you do not want to spend any more time in the Gulf Stream than you have to due current and most important the short choppy waves that normally prevail. It is not called a "Dirty Patch of Water" for nothing.
The Gulf Stream(GS) is around 43 miles wide here in the Miami area. Average boat speed say is 6 knots for this discussion. Rhumb line is 47 NM. The average time in the GS 7 hours straight line. 7 hours in the GS will equate to around 14 NM up stream (north) using 2 knot average. Depending on where you start your trip will depend far north you will be of Bimini. So let say worst case you are 14 NM north of Alice Town that is around 2:15 + 7 = 9.15 hours total trip time. 
If you set and drift your VMG will only be around 2.5-3.5 knots depending on the GS current strength. (38-50 degrees X-track). Simply math says it will take around 16 hours (average 3kts). Sixteen hours in the GS.. Not good. 
The prevailing winds here are from the East. So sailing to Bimini unless you want to take 24 hours tacking into the Gulf Stream is not doable. Like I said the heading to Bimini is around 110 degrees. So this makes it a motorsail at best. Every time I hold this course I end up at the north end of Bimini island. 45 -60 minutes later I am in Alice Town.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## asanchis92 (Apr 4, 2013)

TQA said:


> Do not do this on a schedule. Check the weather forecast then decide if you go.
> 
> Do not go with any North in the forecast even if you think you have a tough boat and a tough crew.
> 
> Finally time your arrival in Bimini to be between 10 am and 2 pm, you need to be able to read the water as you enter.


I see many of the concerns are sailing with northernly winds. I understand that wind against the current creates waves, but the forecasts all show less than 2 feet of wave height and since I'll be sailing in a ESE direction to beat the stream it'll be more or less a beam reach.

Are the waves really that bad or is there something else?


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

asanchis92 said:


> I see many of the concerns are sailing with northernly winds. I understand that wind against the current creates waves, but the forecasts all show less than 2 feet of wave height and since I'll be sailing in a ESE direction to beat the stream it'll be more or less a beam reach.
> 
> Are the waves really that bad or is there something else?


It gets NASTY!


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

For what it's worth, here's some perspective from a couple who recently made the crossing on their Catalina 34:

Blog Post: Bahamas PassageTurf to SurfBahamas passage: Take two | Turf to Surf

Video Log: Gulf Stream Crossing to the Bahamas


----------



## asanchis92 (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice video!


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

asanchis92 said:


> I see many of the concerns are sailing with northernly winds. I understand that wind against the current creates waves, but the forecasts all show less *less than 2 feet of wave height* and since I'll be sailing in a ESE direction to beat the stream it'll be more or less a beam reach.
> 
> Are the waves really that bad or is there something else?


Just curious about your weather sources? Passage Weather is showing wave heights of *2 meters* from the NE for Friday into Saturday. Down to *1 meter* by 12 UTC on Saturday. Consider that you will probably see more than forecast. I don't see any source calling for waves of 2' or less. It's Tuesday, and we are in Brunswick, Georgia. The wind is blowing stink out of the NE already. After a few days of north winds, it takes time for the Atlantic to settle down. Just don't get your hopes up too high right now. It looks a bit iffy IMO.

From Marine Forecast/Weather Underground-
_Gulf Stream Hazards

Seas could build to 6 feet in the Gulf Stream waters of Palm Beach County by Friday. The approximate location of the west wall of the Gulf Stream as of Oct 08, 2013 at 1200 UTC... 7 nautical miles east northeast of Fowey Rocks. 16 nautical miles east of Port Everglades. 14 nautical miles south southeast of Lake Worth. 11 nautical miles north northeast of Jupiter Inlet. This data courtesy of the naval oceanographic office. _

Hey, you can always head out and turn back if you don't like what you see. We've all done that, haven't we?

Ralph
Bimini at last! | sailing away with R & B


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

Melrna said:


> Quote "Your prescription makes no sense and would have one's track over the ground equivalent to sailing along the hypotenuse of a triangle and then down the vertical leg" That is true and correct. It makes sense when you apply VMG vector charts
> This is from both my experience and the Explorer Charts preface in crossing the Gulf Stream at 90 degrees. My first time I did a set and drift and it took me over 14 hours from No Name Harbor. Subsequent crossing I average around 9-10 hours. I agree sail south of the rhumb line until you get into the Gulf Stream usually around 5-8 miles of shore in the Miami and Bimini area. You cannot beat a 3-4 knot current and get any VMG (velocity made good) by set and drift going around 5-6 knots boat speed. Furthermore, you do not want to spend any more time in the Gulf Stream than you have to due current and most important the short choppy waves that normally prevail. It is not called a "Dirty Patch of Water" for nothing.
> The Gulf Stream(GS) is around 43 miles wide here in the Miami area. Average boat speed say is 6 knots for this discussion. Rhumb line is 47 NM. The average time in the GS 7 hours straight line. 7 hours in the GS will equate to around 14 NM up stream (north) using 2 knot average. Depending on where you start your trip will depend far north you will be of Bimini. So let say worst case you are 14 NM north of Alice Town that is around 2:15 + 7 = 9.15 hours total trip time.
> If you set and drift your VMG will only be around 2.5-3.5 knots depending on the GS current strength. (38-50 degrees X-track). Simply math says it will take around 16 hours (average 3kts). Sixteen hours in the GS.. Not good.
> ...


I'm on the same page here. We left No Name Harbor on May 1 this year. It took us 13 hours, from anchor up to tie up at Brown's. The RLC is 101* from Miami. For our boat, 5 knots for planning, the corrected course was 132* to Bimini. I couldn't come close to that course. The result was a speed of close to 2 knots. I had to steer about 110* to keep any speed, and we ended up 9NM north of Bimini. This was our first crossing, and it probably would have been quicker if I had figured things out sooner, rather than trying to buck the stream.

On the flip side, our return trip - Bimini to Lake Worth, we averaged more than 8 knots. It took us less time to cover 75 miles, than the trip over, which was 42 miles.

Ralph
http://www.sailblogs.com/member/brogdon/?xjMsgID=290356


----------



## sailpower (Jun 28, 2008)

azguy said:


> I know nothing and I'm newer than new


You could have stopped right there.


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

sailpower said:


> You could have stopped right there.


He did say "someone leaving on FRIDAY". We NEVER LEAVE ON FRIDAY!

Ralph


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

asanchis92 said:


> We plan to leave this Friday night to make it to Bimini during day


I was wondering if you made the run for Bimini today, Alvaro? Or, are you leaving tonight?
Ralph


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

So much theory and so little seamanship!

In a 10 hour trip to Bimini you have to overcome 25 miles of northing due to the Stream and theoretically is is irreverent how you make the southing to correct. However, practically it is very important.

You can either bash into the Stream , make your southing on the Bimini side or you can show some seamanship.

Instead of sitting in Lauderdale or No Name Harbor waiting for a window you can make your way south down Biscayne Bay or Hawke's Channel to Angelfish Creek or even Marathon making 5-6 knots.

When the Stream is favorable you will then have a lovely sail to Bimini with the Stream and the waves in your favor.

We have done this for the last 30 years.


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

Yorksailor said:


> So much theory and so little seamanship!
> 
> In a 10 hour trip to Bimini you have to overcome 25 miles of northing due to the Stream and theoretically is is irreverent how you make the southing to correct. However, practically it is very important.
> 
> ...


Damn good advice
Definitely thats the best way to get to Bimini !!!!! Ride the GS instead of fighting it. When going to Bimini, I typically anchor/wait at Rodriguez Key for my jump-off spot.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

Melrna said:


> Quote "Your prescription makes no sense and would have one's track over the ground equivalent to sailing along the hypotenuse of a triangle and then down the vertical leg" That is true and correct. It makes sense when you apply VMG vector charts
> This is from both my experience and the Explorer Charts preface in crossing the Gulf Stream at 90 degrees. My first time I did a set and drift and it took me over 14 hours from No Name Harbor. Subsequent crossing I average around 9-10 hours. I agree sail south of the rhumb line until you get into the Gulf Stream usually around 5-8 miles of shore in the Miami and Bimini area. You cannot beat a 3-4 knot current and get any VMG (velocity made good) by set and drift going around 5-6 knots boat speed. Furthermore, you do not want to spend any more time in the Gulf Stream than you have to due current and most important the short choppy waves that normally prevail. It is not called a "Dirty Patch of Water" for nothing.
> The Gulf Stream(GS) is around 43 miles wide here in the Miami area. Average boat speed say is 6 knots for this discussion. Rhumb line is 47 NM. The average time in the GS 7 hours straight line. 7 hours in the GS will equate to around 14 NM up stream (north) using 2 knot average. Depending on where you start your trip will depend far north you will be of Bimini. So let say worst case you are 14 NM north of Alice Town that is around 2:15 + 7 = 9.15 hours total trip time.
> If you set and drift your VMG will only be around 2.5-3.5 knots depending on the GS current strength. (38-50 degrees X-track). Simply math says it will take around 16 hours (average 3kts). Sixteen hours in the GS.. Not good.
> ...


Yep. The description of this method as described in the Explorer chart books should be required reading for anyone navigating across the Gulf Stream. It amounts to an S course, always maintaining a right angle to the current, not trying to fight it to some percentage as you would in a nav101 current vector course.


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

Yorksailor said:


> So much theory and so little seamanship!


Maybe? If you are anchored in Miami, are you going 30 miles to Angelfish, 50 miles to Rodriguez to jump to Bimini? Even farther to Marathon. I'll be sitting in Bimini drinking a Kalik when you get there. I'm not sure if it's better seamanship to sail 100 (or more) miles Vs 42+a bit? It's a pay me now, or pay me later thing, with the Gulfstream.

I'm just kidding (a little). The fact is that a first-timer, with all the hype about the Gulfstream, is looking at that enticing shorter distance. That was my mistake too. No matter how great a weather window you have, the stream will be there. It has a greater effect than a first-timer realizes. Once across, that new guy has the experience, and will learn from it.

We'll just skip Bimini this year. There isn't much there, but won't discourage others from going there. We'll just head to Nassau to check in, or Bullock's Harbor, and check out more of the Berries. Or the Abacos.... crap! So much to see!!! We're still figuring out the Bahamas. The Gulfstream is a piece of cake.

Ralph
http://www.sailblogs.com/member/brogdon/?xjMsgID=272108


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

Ralph,
Shortest route vs seamanship...

2 years ago we were in Cancun and wanted to go to St Barts which is 1,400 miles into the trades and the current. The trades were blowing hard and even our big boat struggles to make 100 nm/day over the ground when bashing into 6-8 ft waves and a knot of current...14 days of misery and lots of fuel. 

Instead we took the Gulf Stream to Miami, had dinner, picked up a crew member took the Stream to the NW Providence Channel out due east well actually sailed towards Bermuda for 2 days, motored for about 36 hours out to 67W and then rode the trades south to St Barts. Total distance about 1,800 nm or 400 miles further than the direct route. However...

14 days into the Caribbean equatorial current is 24x14x1 of adverse current is minus 336 nm. 4 days in the Gulf Stream and Yucatan Current is 24x4x2 or 192 nm plus. That is over 500 miles of difference in the effect of current

Hence in practical terms it is 100 nm shorter to go via Miami a route that let us sail 12 out of 15 days, and the trip was so benign we broke $9 of equipment.

We live in Miami and when we leave the VHF on we listen to the boats in No Name Harbor talk worriedly for days about windows to cross the Stream. Once they get out there they complain of the rough ride. If they like RichH sailed down to Rodriguez Key they would have a much easier crossing and see more of the Keys.


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

RTB said:


> Just curious about your weather sources? Passage Weather is showing wave heights of *2 meters* from the NE for Friday into Saturday. Down to *1 meter* by 12 UTC on Saturday. Consider that you will probably see more than forecast. I don't see any source calling for waves of 2' or less. It's Tuesday, and we are in Brunswick, Georgia. The wind is blowing stink out of the NE already. After a few days of north winds, it takes time for the Atlantic to settle down. Just don't get your hopes up too high right now. It looks a bit iffy IMO.
> 
> From Marine Forecast/Weather Underground-
> _Gulf Stream Hazards
> ...


The remnants of the recent tropical depression is still off the East Coast and is still putting out significant NE swells. For a 'newbie' to be riding in 6 footers on top of such swells (being magnified in the Florida Straights against the current) wont be all that pleasant for a 'first timer'. 
http://www.opc.ncep.noaa.gov/shtml/A_024hrwper_color.gif


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

asanchis92 said:


> I see many of the concerns are sailing with northernly winds. I understand that wind against the current creates waves, but the forecasts all show less than 2 feet of wave height and since I'll be sailing in a ESE direction to beat the stream it'll be more or less a beam reach.
> 
> Are the waves really that bad or is there something else?


They really are that bad. I've sailed across the gulf stream from Port Everglades to Bimini and back in a stiff north wind when I was younger and stupider.

You couldn't pay me to do it now.


----------

